# Best quality dust filter?



## wheresmycar (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi, 

UK man here looking for a UK seller to cut delivery costs.

After removing one of the fanless front panels in a work build, the difference in temperatures was MASSIVE!! The case doesn't support front fan mounts and it's running with a single 120mm rear fan (exhaust). I've already not so professionally modded the front panel to support 2 140mm fans and now I'm looking to add a dust filter. Problem is I have no idea what to look for. Any recommendations? Ideally something that will allow plenty of air in but decent enough to keep plenty of dust out. I've seen a bunch of ready options online for 120/140/280mm dust covers but I was hoping for a more long term cost effective solution like a long roll of mesh which I can cut to size. More is needed for other build improvements.

Thanks in ADV


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 14, 2020)

wheresmycar said:


> Hi,
> 
> UK man here looking for a UK seller to cut delivery costs.
> 
> ...


Pair of tights and a wire hanger bent to case dimensions, that's cheap and local, works surprisingly well too. Kinda double filtered, don't use socks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2020)

If looks are not an issue, pantyhose/ nylons can work in a pinch. Ahhh slightly ninja'd but it is sound advice. Just do not stretch them too tight, can cause runs, opening wider holes, but be sure it is tight enough not to move.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 14, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> If looks are not an issue, pantyhose/ nylons can work in a pinch. Ahhh slightly ninja'd but it is sound advice. Just do not stretch them too tight, can cause runs, opening wider holes, but be sure it is tight enough not to move.


To be fair when I have used it you can with effort make something that fits behind a nicely cut hole and really does look good, right until you open the case, good ol' day's the good oldays.
I'm still a bit ghetto with mods now , just better at it.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 14, 2020)

Most of the resistance provided bu dust filters is the dust that is in them









Start around the 5:35 mark:

Default Configuration = 271 fpm
Angled front Panel = 281 fpm
Panel removed = 281 fpm
Mesh removed = 300 fpm
Dust filter removed = 313 fpm

I had seen hundreds of posts on thi case design saying the front panel was too restrictive "by looking at it"... and taking the panel off resulted in a whopping (sarcasm warning)  10 fpm increase ...removing the mesh had the biggest effect adding + 19cfm ... removing the dust filter added just 13 fpm, a 4.3 % increase. 

Remember the value of a dust filter depends upon easy of accessibility, so you can clean it ... if its a PITA its not going to be cleaned.  The "ready options" provide that convenience.






						MoKo 120 * 240mm Dust Filter for Computer Cooler Fan, [2 Pack] Magnetic Frame PC Fan Dust Mesh PC Cooler Filter Dustproof PVC Cover Computer Fan Grills - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy MoKo 120 * 240mm Dust Filter for Computer Cooler Fan, [2 Pack] Magnetic Frame PC Fan Dust Mesh PC Cooler Filter Dustproof PVC Cover Computer Fan Grills - Black at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				



https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search/index/sSearch/filter/sPerPage/12/sPage/7   scroll back page by page to page 1 ... you should be able t0 find something


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi,
I used  some old speaker cloth worked okay plus some gutter screen to keep it from getting sucked into the fans top it off with stylish blue tape lol my ghetto rig top and front same way
Nice it was dark cloth so easy to tell when to vac it out.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 14, 2020)

My tactic these days is crazy levels of inner dusting and fairly crap mesh filters, it's enough.
I do use 1Cm x140x180 HEPA filters of a low grade on weird bits like the pciex back bit cut perfectly snug and I apply lots of tape to close case edge gaps and any light leaks, all hidden from view.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi,
I've use regular a/c filter material too most is white so more difficult to tell when it's dirty
It's also more restrictive.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 15, 2020)

Get a Datavac 

Because the best filter is none at all 









						DataVac Electric Duster - Better Than Compressed Air | MetroVac
					

DataVac® Electric Duster® is modeled to blast dust, dirt, and debris off of your expensive tech equipment. Buy your easy-to-use power blower today!



					metrovac.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I've use regular a/c filter material too most is white so more difficult to tell when it's dirty
> It's also more restrictive.



I used to do the same, And i did it for many many years. I honestly didnt know how restrictive it was. Ive since stopped this practise




wheresmycar said:


> Hi,
> 
> UK man here looking for a UK seller to cut delivery costs.
> 
> ...



Overclockers have what youre looking for If not then the magnetic demciflex dust filters they sell are pretty good as well and i have used them on many builds


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 15, 2020)

I use furnace filters from the local hardware store. They work very well and cost less than one dollar each. Also, they're blue and show dust easily.


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 5, 2020)

wheresmycar said:


> I've already not so professionally modded the front panel to support 2 140mm fans and now I'm looking to add a dust filter.



Feel free to scare us by demonstrating a picture.
We do have limited imagination and my crystal ball this is now full of glare too  (non usable) .


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 5, 2020)

I dislike cleaning dust from my PC's filters so bought a Titan wet and dry vac from Screwfix. Blows, sucks, (no pun intended) extremly powerful and lightweight, made of plastic so no risk of shocks from electrical hardware. Had one for years now and swear by it. We live in a very dusty area and it gets everywhere. Bargain for £45.


----------

